# Parkinson's could be linked to gut



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

As if we needed any further information regarding how critical a role the gut plays in mental, neurological and overall health:

http://time.com/4587498/parkinsons-disease-gut-bacteria/?xid=time_socialflow_twitter


----------

